# 2013 MB Quart catalog



## Hi-FiDelity

MB Quart 2013 Catalog

Looks like the they're bring the "Q" amps back with the new reference class Q1 A/B amps. Honestly I wish they would have included internal shots of them but what ya gonna do. 

RA1000.4


----------



## RNBRAD

Their stuff looks incredible. I'm still a little weary of some things though. I'm fixing to try some last model subs. I may try a comp set in the future. All in my sons car though.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

There new line up really looks like a step up from recent years, they appear to be focusing on the "higher end" side what with the lack of any formula models and the fairly impressive specs on the RA Q1 line. I agree I'm a little leery as well, there quality has been a bit all over the place since the buy out.


----------



## Angrywhopper

ALOT better than anything from recent years..


----------



## k24_powered_dc5

Hi-FiDelity said:


> There new line up really looks like a step up from recent years, they appear to be focusing on the "higher end" side what with the lack of any formula models and the fairly impressive specs on the RA Q1 line. I agree I'm a little leery as well, there quality has been a bit all over the place since the buy out.


Yes I miss the good old days, I have a bunch of old Q series stuff that ive been sitting on, that's about to comeback to life.
I have a complete set of QM218.61Q's
A couple QSD216 sets and just picked up a QSD213 today.
I really miss a lot of the old names like PPI too.
Ill have to give some of there higher end amps a try sometime, but I doubt I will ever be able to buy their components again, with GermanMAESTRO being so over priced for being basically the same stuff minus tweeters I think ill keep buying up the old stuff


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

k24_powered_dc5 said:


> Yes I miss the good old days, I have a bunch of old Q series stuff that ive been sitting on, that's about to comeback to life.
> I have a complete set of QM218.61Q's
> A couple QSD216 sets and just picked up a QSD213 today.
> I really miss a lot of the old names like PPI too.
> Ill have to give some of there higher end amps a try sometime, but I doubt I will ever be able to buy their components again, with GermanMAESTRO being so over priced for being basically the same stuff minus tweeters I think ill keep buying up the old stuff


Yeah it's kind of a shame looking at what maxxsonics has done to them. Though it does look like they're refocusing MB Quart, I hope they can make the turn around. As far as the speakers and subs go I've heard good things in the past year or two, so they maybe coming back on that front as well. 

Also as far as PPI goes the new Epsilon revived PPI is making some real killer gear once again.


----------



## rexroadj

If you liked older MB....go check out Maestro! ITS the original Quart! They purchased the original factory back in Germany and most of the original engineers. The stuff is stellar! IMO way better then the original Qs....Yes, better! Very similar but its the original company. They have a new amp line that looks great as well! (fyi, its always been called maestro in Germany


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

rexroadj said:


> If you liked older MB....go check out Maestro! ITS the original Quart! They purchased the original factory back in Germany and most of the original engineers. The stuff is stellar! IMO way better then the original Qs....Yes, better! Very similar but its the original company. They have a new amp line that looks great as well! (fyi, its always been called maestro in Germany



True but you better have some real deep pockets.


----------



## rexroadj

No different then the originals  Besides there still on par with everything else out there?


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

rexroadj said:


> No different then the originals  Besides there still on par with everything else out there?


Not denying that at all, they are definitely a sold product. I just can't say there look really does anything for me.


----------



## subwoofery

Hi-FiDelity said:


> Not denying that at all, they are definitely a sold product. I just can't say there look really does anything for me.


You look at your speakers? You don't listen with your ears? 

Kelvin


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

subwoofery said:


> You look at your speakers? You don't listen with your ears?
> 
> Kelvin


I was talking about their amps. Function comes over form yes, but when I can get the same function from say a Soundstream Reference that has in my opinion a better form why would I waste my time. 

But back on the tread topic. I really hope MB new products are more than just pretty looks.


----------



## subwoofery

As long as MB Quart saved and kept the technology they got from post-2007 in their new 2013 line up, it should sound pretty good... 
Last test from a German magazine was back in 2007 and their MB Quart QSF 216 Nano was on par SQ wise with the Brax Matrix 2-way

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj

I've actually like all the quart upper end products that have come out since the sale......Again, like mentioned, they are not buying a company tear it down, but rather the technology and to market it to suit the buying market better (hence it being for sale to begin with I know this is not on topic but since it will likely come up at some point...lets nip the future ignorance in the ass now 

I will be anxious to see/hear the new lineups...including the amps!!! Hope it works out for them!


----------



## Angrywhopper

I'm still hesitant and hope Maxxsonics isn't just making MB Quart look good. Hopefully they're actually spending money to make it a top tier brand.


----------



## PPI_GUY

The now discontinued MB Quart Reference and Q series amps were excellent performers as were the Discus and Onyx. The Onyx I think suffered from being very plain-jane looking even though they all did better than rated power.
The RA 1000.4 posted above by the OP is actually designated as a 'new' Reference Series amplifier I believe. 
They are also offering the Reference Mykro which is a compact class D series of amplifiers. 
Their Facebook page says a new MB Quart website is close to launch. Sounds like a whole new reload of the brand is in the works.


----------



## el_bob-o

"The MB Quart engineers use
Class SQ. Similar to a Class A/B design, but, the Class SQ is specifically designed
for the sound quality demands of the MB Quart enthusiast by adding just a small
amount of biased current through all output transistors at all times."


Class SQ... It must be fun working in the marketing department.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

PPI_GUY said:


> The now discontinued MB Quart Reference and Q series amps were excellent performers as were the Discus and Onyx. The Onyx I think suffered from being very plain-jane looking even though they all did better than rated power.


There entire line looked identical there for a while, the only thin visually separating Onyx from Reference from Q was what was written on the outside.



PPI_GUY said:


> The RA 1000.4 posted above by the OP is actually designated as a 'new' Reference Series amplifier I believe.


It is but they are listing the regular Class A/B amps in the Reference line as Reference Q1, unless I'm mistaken. 



PPI_GUY said:


> They are also offering the Reference Mykro which is a compact class D series of amplifiers.


If they turn out to be any good the PPI Phantoms may have some serious competition. 



PPI_GUY said:


> Their Facebook page says a new MB Quart website is close to launch. Sounds like a whole new reload of the brand is in the works.


It's about time that site still list the Q series of amps.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Alittle concerned about the new amps wattage ratings. The new Reference RA2000.1 (similiar to the one pictured above) supposedly does 2000 watts at 1 ohm. However, it only uses two 60 amp fuses. I know fusing doesn't dictate output but, 120 amps of fusing will never accomidate 2000 watts of output power. Looks like they may be using the dreaded "MAXX power" approach. Alittle disappointed. 

MB Quart RA2000.1 Mono Subwoofer Amplifiers at Onlinecarstereo.com


----------



## RNBRAD

Tried out a set of their power series subs today, the ps1-302. A pretty impressive performer, especially for the cost. I paid $60 for two 12's BNIB.


----------



## Angrywhopper

PPI_GUY said:


> Alittle concerned about the new amps wattage ratings. The new Reference RA2000.1 (similiar to the one pictured above) supposedly does 2000 watts at 1 ohm. However, it only uses two 60 amp fuses. I know fusing doesn't dictate output but, 120 amps of fusing will never accomidate 2000 watts of output power. Looks like they may be using the dreaded "MAXX power" approach. Alittle disappointed.
> 
> MB Quart RA2000.1 Mono Subwoofer Amplifiers at Onlinecarstereo.com


Exactly what I was scared about.. Same ol Maxxsonics.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

At 14.4 volts (which seems to be the industry standard for tests) she would only draw around 138 amps to output 2000 watts, yeah that's kinda of impossible when your fused at 120 amps. Though Maxxsonics could be doing some real trickery and testing her at 16 volts where 2000 watts would only require about 120 amps. Still BS, seeing that no normal car is putting out 16 volts. 

Honestly I wanna see a bench test at 12 volts and see what they can do, it's just a same that maxxsonics is still up to their old power rating tricks.


----------



## subwoofery

I always thought that fuses where there to protect your car and your cables... I never look at fuses to determine if the amp can really output what it's rated at. 
When listenning to music, the amp might output 2000 watts for a split second and the fuse might not blow if it's a slow blowing type. 

Kelvin


----------



## JoeHemi57

Just saw the Mykro 4 channel on ebay, bandpass crossovers on one pair of channels, could go 2 way active with it in a tiny footprint.


----------



## 91dime

PPI_GUY said:


> The now discontinued MB Quart Reference and Q series amps were excellent performers as were the Discus and Onyx. The Onyx I think suffered from being very plain-jane looking even though they all did better than rated power.
> The RA 1000.4 posted above by the OP is actually designated as a 'new' Reference Series amplifier I believe.
> They are also offering the Reference Mykro which is a compact class D series of amplifiers.
> Their Facebook page says a new MB Quart website is close to launch. Sounds like a whole new reload of the brand is in the works.


I take it you were a fan of the onyx amps? I'm looking to buy the 5 channel one.


----------



## PPI_GUY

91dime said:


> I take it you were a fan of the onyx amps? I'm looking to buy the 5 channel one.


Yes, I am/was. Not a fan of their cosmetics but, that may not be of any importance to you. You might be able to find one of those Onyx 5 channels for a good price as everyone seems to be wanting to get rid of them asap. 
Be sure you have the room for it though. Almost a "surfboard" amp!


----------



## 91dime

PPI_GUY said:


> everyone seems to be wanting to get rid of them asap.



Maybe ill pass on one of these then. I did find some people who said they craped out for no reason. When I first got into car audio it seemed like mb quart was the speakers to have. They've since been bought out? There's a few other 5 channel amps I've got my eye on.


----------



## PPI_GUY

91dime said:


> Maybe ill pass on one of these then. I did find some people who said they craped out for no reason. When I first got into car audio it seemed like mb quart was the speakers to have. They've since been bought out? There's a few other 5 channel amps I've got my eye on.


I should have clarified my statement to explain that the Onyx series has been replaced with a newer version. That's why retailers are clearancing them out. I don't know of any broad-based problem with the lineup though.


----------



## hybridamp

The amps are interesting.


----------



## Angrywhopper

91dime said:


> Maybe ill pass on one of these then. I did find some people who said they craped out for no reason. When I first got into car audio it seemed like mb quart was the speakers to have. They've since been bought out? There's a few other 5 channel amps I've got my eye on.


Yes they were bought out by Maxxsonics.


----------



## RNBRAD

I just ordered a set of their Onyx series 6.5 comp set, ones with the nice crossovers. I'll give it a review next weekend hopefully, least that's when I plan on installing them.


----------



## Angrywhopper

RNBRAD said:


> I just ordered a set of their Onyx series 6.5 comp set, ones with the nice crossovers. I'll give it a review next weekend hopefully, least that's when I plan on installing them.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## RNBRAD

Angrywhopper said:


> Looking forward to it.


Got them in today, they look built pretty good for the price or even for a 300 dollar set. I just can't believe they can make them and sell them for that cheap, x/o and all. I got their subs installed last night, two 12's (ps1-302). I'm running 550 watts to them in a slot ported box and they have to be the hardest hitting 12's I've ever heard and they were $29 a piece.  Not much for sq but not too bad either, but for my teenager, he got exactly what he wanted.


----------



## edzyy

RNBRAD said:


> Got them in today, they look built pretty good for the price or even for a 300 dollar set. I just can't believe they can make them and sell them for that cheap, x/o and all. I got their subs installed last night, two 12's (ps1-302). I'm running 550 watts to them in a slot ported box and they have to be the hardest hitting 12's I've ever heard and they were $29 a piece.  Not much for sq but not too bad either, but for my teenager, he got exactly what he wanted.


Did u model them or throw them in a prefab?


----------



## RNBRAD

edzyy said:


> Did u model them or throw them in a prefab?


Threw them in a prefab since it was 29 dollars, thought for the price was worth a try. OMG!!!!


----------



## quality_sound

subwoofery said:


> I always thought that fuses where there to protect your car and your cables... I never look at fuses to determine if the amp can really output what it's rated at.
> When listenning to music, the amp might output 2000 watts for a split second and the fuse might not blow if it's a slow blowing type.
> 
> Kelvin


The system fuse at the battery is. The fuse at or in the amp is for the amp.


----------



## subwoofery

quality_sound said:


> The system fuse at the battery is. The fuse at or in the amp is for the amp.


Well the fuse @ the amp is also for the car - Eric explains it here 

I also think that people are putting way too much importance @ some amps fuse ratings...

Kelvin


----------



## quality_sound

I promise you that a fuse in an amp will do NOTHING to protect a car.


----------



## subwoofery

quality_sound said:


> I promise you that a fuse in an amp will do NOTHING to protect a car.


Dunno, just thought I'd share Eric's post 

Kelvin


----------



## RNBRAD

Fuses at the amp can be the difference between an amplifire or not.


----------



## RNBRAD

Going to have to find some different subs. Lost a 12 today, cooked voicecoil. Guess they can't take rated power very well.


----------



## RNBRAD

Unfortunate but maybe true. I just ordered a pair of comp VR's. I'm not looking for a sq sub and I know they will take abuse for years and never sweat it.


----------



## RNBRAD

Put the Onyx set in last night. Everything went in pretty easy although I had to build spacers for the 6.5's. They were about 1/2" too deep. I'm running these off deck power at the moment till I get the old Alpine 3540 reassembled. Fit and finish is not too bad on these. I put the x-overs behind the door panel, just removed the lexan cover and they have a thin footprint. Midbass is about average sq wise, but output was most notable for just 15 watts. I could work or live with these. Tweets need some eq work but dont have enough control. Pretty harsh with some volume and a tinny metallic sound to them. Nothing like the old school titaniums. I'm going to dig the stock tweets back out of the trash as I think they may have sounded better or try something different down the road. Even if I buy some other tweets, still not bad set for 70 dollars.


----------



## edzyy

RNBRAD said:


> Going to have to find some different subs. Lost a 12 today, cooked voicecoil. Guess they can't take rated power very well.


Damn that's terrible 

If u need something cheap, pick something up from the bravox line

Speaker Buyouts in the Speaker Components Department at Parts Express | 3380 - 25432|4251


----------



## RNBRAD

edzyy said:


> Damn that's terrible
> 
> If u need something cheap, pick something up from the bravox line
> 
> Speaker Buyouts in the Speaker Components Department at Parts Express | 3380 - 25432|4251


Yea I saw those in the catalogue. They look really nice. I went ahead and ordered another MB-Quart 12. I got the ps2 since it was actually cheaper than the ps1. Comp VR's should be here Monday. Haven't heard some VR's in about 12yrs. Not impressed with the squares, hopefully the rounds maintain some sq like there old school comps, solo's, or XPL's.


----------



## LaserSVT

Late to the party but here is my take on it all.

I bought a Formula 400.1 and Formula 260 for my truck. Ran a set of Onyx 6.5" components up front and Reference 10" sub.

I was fairly happy but the mids didn't have much impact and the tweeters are bright and kinda annoying at high volumes. I ditched the tweeters and replaced them with some old school EMIT-K tweeters. They do not blend well with the Quart mids though and they just don't have the sparkle that other EMITs have so I am now selling them because I bought some Boston Acoustic Pro60s, not the SE60.
I also replaced the sub with a Kappa SSI sub that sounds 100x better.

I am about to replace the amps for the new Reference amps. The 1500.1 and the 400.2 because the sub amp clips long before the Infinity sub ever reaches half of X-max. Also I want more power and better clarity out of my mids amp.

Now I have recently installed an Onyx 1000.1 and 480.4 in my buddies Mark VIII driving Infinity Kappa 6x8 components and a Boston G5 10" sub and have to say the Onyx amps are far far better than I expected and far superior to the Formula amps. His G5 10" will out perform my 12" SSI Kappa with his amp vs my Formula amp so I hope the Reference amp corrects that problem. 

I am on a tight budget or would have ordered JL HD amps but the 1500.1 and the 400.2 together are still cheaper than a single mono JL HD amp. I will give my input on their sound quality after I install the Boston components so I can hear them with the Formula amp and then the Reference amp.


----------



## ZAKOH

Hi-FiDelity said:


> There entire line looked identical there for a while, the only thin visually separating Onyx from Reference from Q was what was written on the outside.


They didn't measure identical though. ONX performed as an honest Class AB amplifier, but Ref was better in a number of areas, as was Q (also active capable).


----------



## t3sn4f2

Hmmm 1.5" tweeters with a 2kHz crossover point. Interesting.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

ZAKOH said:


> They didn't measure identical though. ONX performed as an honest Class AB amplifier, but Ref was better in a number of areas, as was Q (also active capable).


True, they were definitely weren't just re-badges with different price tags. I just hope they not only continue that with the new lines but improve of that as well. Though I really want to try out the Q216 components.


----------



## silver6

I've been looking at the new MB Quart offerings too. Looking pretty good. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a couple of the new Onyx.


----------



## silver6

MB Quart OA1000.1 1000W Max 1-Channel Monoblock Onyx Series Amp

Ive been watching the prices for a couple months now and they keep droping


----------



## fullergoku

So has anyone used the new MB Quart reference amps or heard them in a install?


----------



## GLN305

fullergoku said:


> So has anyone used the new MB Quart reference amps or heard them in a install?


I'd be leary of them. I didn't try the new Ref amps, but I bought three of the Ref amps about a year and a half ago. Two of the three had bad back lighting on the logo, two of the three also had a channel not working or static coming from it. I returned all three.


----------



## LaserSVT

The onyx are great. clean and loud. I am getting ready to upgrade to reference amps myself. Just bought some Polk MMs to replace my infinity.


----------



## Bjg49

I have a set of new in box german maestro components if anyone is interested. I can post photos etc. No need for them.


----------



## Bayboy

LaserSVT said:


> The onyx are great. clean and loud. I am getting ready to upgrade to reference amps myself. Just bought some Polk MMs to replace my infinity.


Is that the new 2013 Onyx line?


----------



## LaserSVT

Bayboy said:


> Is that the new 2013 Onyx line?


Not positive but I think so. They were bought NIB at Sonic just 4 or 5 months ago if memory serves.



On another note, I am not running the new Quart amps. Got a steal of a deal on some JL slash amps. They are definatly cleaner and louder than the Onyx amps rated at the same power. The Formula Quarts I had cant even compare. Didn't realize just how bad they were until I threw a decent amp in their place.


----------



## Bayboy

I wouldn't doubt that.... which series Slash are you running? Older or newer? Just weighing options on a matching pair of 4 channel amps...


----------



## LaserSVT

Both V1s. A 450/4 and a 500/1. Got for crackhead prices. I spent more on the power wire and circuit breaker and speaker wires. LOL


----------



## Bayboy

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## chithead

So has anyone HEARD any of the new MB Quart products, or are we still just speculating, based on their lower end lines from past years?


----------



## LaserSVT

chithead said:


> So has anyone HEARD any of the new MB Quart products, or are we still just speculating, based on their lower end lines from past years?


All I can tell you is the 2013 Formulas are about Pyramid quality. The Onyx is on par with a Rockford Prime. Sorry but I have not heard the Reference of his year yet.

Currently own:
Formula 2.60
Formula 400.1
Onyx 400.4
Onyx 1000.1


----------



## chithead

The Premium is what has caught my eye. Curious to know how those comps and that subwoofer actually sound. Looks like they put a lot of nice features into their newer items that have been missing for quite some time.


----------



## Bayboy

I actually like the looks and features of the Reference line although they still refuse to use a more flexible & logical xover on all amps. Their idea of bandpass seems more suited for 3-way utilizing a wideband driver up top or passive comps with a ported sub.


----------



## silver6

There is a guy building a sweet '54 chevy on boosted54.com that is using the new reference line in the '54 and a toyota pickup. Other than that I haven't seen any of the new Quart stuff in action. But I have been wanting to try it in the wifes car.


----------



## silver6

LaserSVT said:


> All I can tell you is the 2013 Formulas are about Pyramid quality. The Onyx is on par with a Rockford Prime. Sorry but I have not heard the Reference of his year yet.
> 
> Currently own:
> Formula 2.60
> Formula 400.1
> Onyx 400.4
> Onyx 1000.1


The formula is no longer made. I'm pretty sure with that, Maxxsonics decided to actually make MB Quart Their top of the line and stop pissing the name away...


----------



## Bayboy

silver6 said:


> There is a guy building a sweet '54 chevy on boosted54.com that is using the new reference line in the '54 and a toyota pickup. Other than that I haven't seen any of the new Quart stuff in action. But I have been wanting to try it in the wifes car.




With MB Quart being a sponsor it's hard to take any word for face value. I actually would to see some bench testing including graphs if possible like in Pasmag. Surprised they haven't submitted any since it's supposed to be their top of the line. Also, speaking of Pasmag, any other sites comparable to Pasmag? I know I've seen one or two more including the Russian site, but I need to add bookmarks.


----------



## ZAKOH

Prior to 2013, I labeled ALL MB Quart and Hifonics mono block amplifiers as junk. The reason for this is that they do not sum the left and right input signal. So if you have a head unit that outputs the actual left and right signal on the L/R subwoofer outputs, the manuals suggested that you take only one signal (say left), and then split it with a wire splitter. This was the case for ONX, FX, REF, FX, Q, and all Hifonics amplifiers. If the new MB Quart amplifiers have not corrected this issue, then in my book they will remain piece of flea market junk no matter how cheap they are. I have pointed this out on car audio forums many times and will do this again. If any maxxsonics people are reading this, then please tell your engineers to fix this ****.


----------



## edouble101

LaserSVT said:


> Both V1s. A 450/4 and a 500/1. Got for crackhead prices. I spent more on the power wire and circuit breaker and speaker wires. LOL


NICE!


----------



## PPI_GUY

ZAKOH said:


> Prior to 2013, I labeled ALL MB Quart and Hifonics mono block amplifiers as junk. The reason for this is that they do not sum the left and right input signal. So if you have a head unit that outputs the actual left and right signal on the L/R subwoofer outputs, the manuals suggested that you take only one signal (say left), and then split it with a wire splitter. This was the case for ONX, FX, REF, FX, Q, and all Hifonics amplifiers. If the new MB Quart amplifiers have not corrected this issue, then in my book they will remain piece of flea market junk no matter how cheap they are. I have pointed this out on car audio forums many times and will do this again. If any maxxsonics people are reading this, then please tell your engineers to fix this ****.


I don't know if that single flaw is enough to toss ALL MB Quart into the flea market category. I actually liked the old DSC and Ref series amps. Lots of clean power.
However, I will agree that having to add a single channel splitter to the stereo sub out of your head unit is a bit odd. Most amps do that internally now I believe? 
It might be interesting to hear whether that same odd trait carried over into all other Maxxsonics brands (Hifonics, Autotek, etc.) or was just a Quart thing?


----------



## Bayboy

Perhaps I'm a bit lost on that issue, but basically saying that the amps play bass in stereo? Anyways, not that much of a concern for me. I've had a few monoblock amps and none really impressed me unless I had to drive low ohm loads or multiple subs. 1 sub on a bridged amp has done fine for me, thus two 4 channel amps is ideal for a 4-way imo.


----------



## silver6

Bayboy said:


> With MB Quart being a sponsor it's hard to take any word for face value. I actually would to see some bench testing including graphs if possible like in Pasmag. Surprised they haven't submitted any since it's supposed to be their top of the line. Also, speaking of Pasmag, any other sites comparable to Pasmag? I know I've seen one or two more including the Russian site, but I need to add bookmarks.


Something lik this? : PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - MB Quart PWM304 Subwoofer

I'ts the only review of the new Quart stuff I have found.


----------



## Bayboy

Yeah... really not interested in the sub though it may seem like it's decent. Not hard to get decent bass in a car. Now comp sets and amplifier tests would be more impressive. Maybe they will later.


----------



## chithead

Agreed - The Premium comps, Premium sub, and Reference Mykro amplifier looks like a super clean setup for enjoyable listening.


----------



## silver6

I have no interest in the Mykro's but the subs, Onyx and the Reference is what i'd like to know more about. And if anyone is wondering, I know at least the Reference amps are CEA comp.


----------



## Bayboy

I find it a bit odd to have the Reference line of amps as their premium, but Reference drivers are 3rd in line from Q. Would have thought they'd have amps to match the next two upper tiers.


----------



## silver6

I thought it was weird too. And the new Preimum comes in 12" only?


----------



## Bayboy




----------



## ZAKOH

PPI_GUY said:


> I don't know if that single flaw is enough to toss ALL MB Quart into the flea market category. I actually liked the old DSC and Ref series amps. Lots of clean power.
> However, I will agree that having to add a single channel splitter to the stereo sub out of your head unit is a bit odd. Most amps do that internally now I believe?
> It might be interesting to hear whether that same odd trait carried over into all other Maxxsonics brands (Hifonics, Autotek, etc.) or was just a Quart thing?


I downloaded the Hifonics manials (Zeus, BRZ, etc), and they all share the same trait. I wouldn't be surprised if they all use the same pre-amp section. Yes, the 5 and 5 channel ONX, Q, and REF were solid budget amplifiers. I got a REF4 for my fronts myself. I would like to take a look at the manuals of the new MB Quart amplifiers, but I can't find them on MB Quart's web site.


----------



## silver6

http://www.mbquart.com/manuals/amplifiers/mb_quart_oa_onyx_amplifier_manual.pdf

I can't look at more than the first page or my computer locks up. Maybe you'll have better luck?


----------



## Bayboy

According to that manual yes it is the same as Zakoh stated. I understand the issue, but perhaps I don't see it as a hindrance since I run the 80PRS like most and can easily switch the signal out to mono. Any other headunit that doesn't have that feature, then yeah it's a minor problem or inconvenience rather.

Not sure why they have their amps designed like that just as I don't understand their amp's limited flexibility in the xover as well. There's really no bandpass in my opinion unless you are running a wideband driver that can go fairly deep. The low-pass 250hz cutoff is just too low. Would like to see it capable of reaching around 500-800hz in case one wants to use a dome midrange. It really should reach high enough to run a 2-way active (2-4khz) and that includes the highpass which is stuck at 1200hz. That is a major turnoff! The Reference series expands out to 13khz, but again the low pass is still limited to 250hz. Not good unless you have a headunit that can accompany which throws in complications somewhat.

Again, the best budget amps so far that have the most flexible xover are PPI & Soundstream. These other companies really need to step their game up. That's sad because I really like the look of the reference amps with their controls up top & concealed. Would make for a very nice amp rack.


----------



## Bayboy

Excuse the editing and misinformation if you find any in my post. The xovers are quite confusing. :laugh:


----------



## PPI_GUY

silver6 said:


> http://www.mbquart.com/manuals/amplifiers/mb_quart_oa_onyx_amplifier_manual.pdf
> 
> I can't look at more than the first page or my computer locks up. Maybe you'll have better luck?


I've had that SAME problem for 2-3 years. I finally had to email their tech assistance and request the manuals be sent as to me as files. I'm sure we aren't the only two who have had that problem either. 
Why are car audio companies so careless about their websites???


----------



## PPI_GUY

Bayboy said:


> Again, the best budget amps so far that have the most flexible xover are PPI & Soundstream. These other companies really need to step their game up. That's sad because I really like the look of the reference amps with their controls up top & concealed. Would make for a very nice amp rack.


An often overlooked option might be the Powerbass XAX series of amplifiers. I don't know just how flexible their crossover section is though.


----------



## Bayboy

Funny you mention that... was trying to look up some of their offerings but I ran out of time today. Had to go to work.


----------



## silver6

Bayboy said:


> According to that manual yes it is the same as Zakoh stated. I understand the issue, but perhaps I don't see it as a hindrance since I run the 80PRS like most and can easily switch the signal out to mono. Any other headunit that doesn't have that feature, then yeah it's a minor problem or inconvenience rather.
> 
> Not sure why they have their amps designed like that just as I don't understand their amp's limited flexibility in the xover as well. There's really no bandpass in my opinion unless you are running a wideband driver that can go fairly deep. The low-pass 250hz cutoff is just too low. Would like to see it capable of reaching around 500-800hz in case one wants to use a dome midrange. It really should reach high enough to run a 2-way active (2-4khz) and that includes the highpass which is stuck at 1200hz. That is a major turnoff! The Reference series expands out to 13khz, but again the low pass is still limited to 250hz. Not good unless you have a headunit that can accompany which throws in complications somewhat.
> 
> Again, the best budget amps so far that have the most flexible xover are PPI & Soundstream. These other companies really need to step their game up. That's sad because I really like the look of the reference amps with their controls up top & concealed. Would make for a very nice amp rack.


I was looking at that too. I love the look of both the Onxy and the Reference (I love amps with hidden wiring and controls. But the crossover settings are a little off. You would think the 4 chanels would have crazy options!


----------



## silver6

Bayboy said:


> According to that manual yes it is the same as Zakoh stated. I understand the issue, but perhaps I don't see it as a hindrance since I run the 80PRS like most and can easily switch the signal out to mono. Any other headunit that doesn't have that feature, then yeah it's a minor problem or inconvenience rather.
> 
> Not sure why they have their amps designed like that just as I don't understand their amp's limited flexibility in the xover as well. There's really no bandpass in my opinion unless you are running a wideband driver that can go fairly deep. The low-pass 250hz cutoff is just too low. Would like to see it capable of reaching around 500-800hz in case one wants to use a dome midrange. It really should reach high enough to run a 2-way active (2-4khz) and that includes the highpass which is stuck at 1200hz. That is a major turnoff! The Reference series expands out to 13khz, but again the low pass is still limited to 250hz. Not good unless you have a headunit that can accompany which throws in complications somewhat.
> 
> Again, the best budget amps so far that have the most flexible xover are PPI & Soundstream. These other companies really need to step their game up. That's sad because I really like the look of the reference amps with their controls up top & concealed. Would make for a very nice amp rack.


I was looking at that too. I love the look of both the Onxy and the Reference (I love amps with hidden wiring and controls. But the crossover settings are a little off. You would think the 4 chanels would have crazy options!


----------



## rton20s

silver6 said:


> I have no interest in the Mykro's but the subs, Onyx and the Reference is what i'd like to know more about. And if anyone is wondering, I know at least the Reference amps are CEA comp.


Where did you find any information to show that their amps were CEA2006 compliant? I didn't see any information on their site, or in their manuals to support this. (And yes, my computer actually could load the entire PDF.) Just curious, as this has been a question for many Maxxsonics amplifiers.


----------



## silver6

MB Quart Car Audio Amplifiers

It says that the Reference and Mykro are "CEA" compliant. But it doesn't say that for the Onyx.


----------



## Bayboy

I understand it's a standard that means well, but expecting such a voltage in everyone's vehicle is being overly optimistic. Perhaps it shouldn't matter, but some amps wattage varies greatly between what's real & what's almost unattainable without additional electrical help. I have a HO alternator that runs a little over 13.5 volts or so. I rather use amps that are rated for 12.9 & under to know for sure I'm getting what I paid for. With that, CEA2006 pretty much means nothing to me.


----------



## rton20s

While I agree with you on the point of CEA2006 not aligning very well with what we see in the real world, it is the only reliable and consistent spec we have by which to compare amps. An apples to apples if you will. Even if all we have in our cars is oranges.


----------



## Bayboy

I still do not readily accept that as those same amps may vary much at a lower voltage with some being under while others are over. CEA ratings do not tell you if the amp is underrated or overrated like a true bench test. Use Punch amps as an example vs an AP mini at a real world 12.6 volts.


----------



## silver6

I understand everyones points about CEA. Some standards are better than no standards. The only thing I can add is that my PAB-1200.1D Puts out more that 600 WRMS @ 4 Ohms and it ISN'T CEA cert.


----------



## Darkrider

I tested a new 2013 Onyx OA1100.5 and it only did about 80% of rated power at 12.6V. I wasn't very impressed with the SQ of it at all. It actually sounded "flat" if that makes sense. I was testing it against an old Japan made Alpine 3527S and the Alpine sounded much warmer (to me anyway). I ended up returning it and used the same money to get an Alpine 3566 on ebay. Much happier with the Alpine.

Note: I was using this for my wifes ride which is a 2008 Saturn Vue with Pioneer AVH-X8500BHS, Alpine 3566, Infinity 609CS front, Infinity 629i rear, and cheap Pioneer TS-W254R for sub duty.


----------



## Bayboy

80% of power at 12.6 volts may not be too bad since most amps are rated @ 14.4 volts. The last amp rave (Lanzar OPTI HC3004) only did about 85 watts out of the 150 stated manufacturer claims as Tricky showed. Still, the marketing claims MB Quart has on it's latest offerings seems a bit misleading with it's fandangled words of hoopla. I'd just stick to basic amps. Finally found a US Acoustics 4085 to match my others so I think I'm gonna give up the new amp search.


----------

